# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] E-Learning (anglais OU franais) gratuit chez Microsoft et en Franais

## Pierre Fauconnier

Bonjour

Microsoft propose actuellement, et de faon temporaire, un livre, en anglais, pour apprendre Office 2010....

*Ce tlchargement est gratuit*, et le livre vous est propos au format PDF ou au format XPS...

Suivez ce lien pour accder au tlchargement...

N'hsitez pas  le tlcharger!! Et donnez-nous votre avis en rpondant  la prsente discussion...


A bientt!!

----------


## Invit

Salut Pierre

J'ai commenc  y jeter un coup d'il, le hic c'est qu'il est en Anglais, donc je vais mettre un peu de temps pour le lire.

Philippe

----------


## curt

Bonjour  tous,

Premire approche de Office 2010 par la doc en ligne :

Et dj une excellente surprise que de pouvoir crer un dossier (ou plusieurs) et d'y ranger des documents le tout aprs avoir cre un lecteur "on-line". Il est possible de partager ce(s) dossier(s) avec d'autres. Avantage norme plutt que de s'envoyer le fichier par mail (je crois qu'on appelle a "cloud-computing" -  vrifier). (voir Part I / Chap 3)

a m'anne  une rflexion : peut-on mettre une dorsale Access 'en ligne' et y accder  plusieurs depuis.... all around the world ?

Ct documentation, outre que ce soit en anglais, c'est relativement concis et facilement abordable mme sans (trop) matriser la langue de Shakespeare.

Je continue les investigations d'usage et je complterais.

Bye
Curt

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

Et maintenant une version franaise en PDF

----------


## Didier Gonard

Bonjour,

Merci pour le lien et les 2 versions, un "peu" de lecture en vue  ::D: 

cordialement,

Didier

----------

